# Why is my mead not clearing?



## Delaney (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently embarked on my first mead making venture. It has been ~2 months since the fermentation began. I am using raw, unfiltered goldenrod honey. I am fermenting two separate batches, the first is Apple & Lime, the second is a traditional mead.


The Apple & Lime Mead was pitched with 4 packs of rehydrated Lavalin EC-1118. (I had initially planned to pitch two/54L, but then one of my two 54L demijohns full of must broke while aerating, and the yeast was already hydrated, so I added 4). About 5 days later, the Apple & Lime was very active in primary fermentation.

At this time, I racked a few gallons of the Apple & Lime mead into a new 54L batch of traditional mead, as inocculant.


Also, I should add that the Apple & Lime received proper SNA, whereas I ran out of Fermaid-K/DAP for the traditional mead, and only added the first addition of nutrients, and half the second addition.



Both meads are currently at SG 0.995. They both taste identical (didn't use enough apple/lime). The Apple & Lime mead is crystal clear, whereas the traditional mead is very poorly flocculated.


Here is the link to the meads in question: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f51/apple-lime-35145/



What's going on??? I'm confused. Why won't my traditional mead flocculate? Should I just give it time...or do something for the yeasties???


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 31, 2013)

It can take mead months, if not longer to clear, you can try using a fining agent such as Super klear or Sparkolloid,


----------



## Delaney (Jan 31, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> It can take mead months, if not longer to clear, you can try using a fining agent such as Super klear or Sparkolloid,



It just seems weird...the only difference was small amount of nutrients, and not having fruit, and maybe pitch ratio.


----------



## Arne (Jan 31, 2013)

If you get it figured out, let us know. I swear sometimes it is just the time of the moon. Arne.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 31, 2013)

Perhaps the compounds from the Lime & Apple addition helped with flocculation in some way??


----------



## VineSwinger (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, now is the time to change that flavor profile around in the apple/lime mead...if you want to. Apple juice, or concentrate added in, along with some lime zest will go a long ways in secondary. You probably blew all the fruit flavor out in primary fermentation. Add what you want, try it in a few days...or weeks. With mead, time is on your side. As far as not clearing in the traditional, I would use some K/C superclear in it and let it sit.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Now I do this different than some people and there are as many ways of making mead as there are mead makers. I heat my must to 120 and float off wax. It also help break down proteins. I also add Irish moss to the must for same reason. It works for beer makers so I do it. Never have a clearing problem, just seems forever to get mead to de-gas. I would also add some apple concentrate to secondary. Spice of life thing


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 4, 2013)

This talk about Mead makes me want some..


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2013)

wvbrewer said:


> This talk about Mead makes me want some..


 

Your best bet is probably go and find some honey. Probably gonna be a while before it is ready to drink, tho. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------

